# Holden Bluetooth Mobile Phone Kit



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

Does anyone know who might ship the Holden Bluetooth Mobile Phone Kit? This is an accessory for the Monaro available from Holden, I just can't seem to find a contact that will ship it to the US for us GTO owners.

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modelaccessories?aid=20601&&modelid=12001&bitmask=1


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmmm..._cool._

Have you contacted any Aussie Holden dealers?

I've heard that GM put some pretty draconian export rules on their Holden people...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You can't get the Holden bluetooth kit, (damn), however, GM has a way to put a hands free phone in the GTO...... you need a phone kit that has an external speaker (to put behind the "grille" in your instrument cluster), a GM pn 92143075 (this plugs into the pigtail under the lower panel of the passenger side of the dash), and make sure the kit you buy for your phone is able to work through the existing stereo speakers....... I know of a few people that have done this, let me know if you have any questions :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> You can't get the Holden bluetooth kit, (damn), however, GM has a way to put a hands free phone in the GTO...... you need a phone kit that has an external speaker (to put behind the "grille" in your instrument cluster), a GM pn 92143075 (this plugs into the pigtail under the lower panel of the passenger side of the dash), and make sure the kit you buy for your phone is able to work through the existing stereo speakers....... I know of a few people that have done this, let me know if you have any questions :cheers



Nice to hear of of alternatives, but that sounds pretty kludgey and inelegant.

There must be a way of getting a Bluetooth package here...by hook or by crook...


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

Check out the following thread:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1633&page=1&pp=30&highlight=bluetooth

While not originally re-engineered for bluetooth, towards the end of the thread (page 4 I think), one poster got it to work with a Sony/Ericsson bluetooth phone.

arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Baron Samedi said:


> Check out the following thread:
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1633&page=1&pp=30&highlight=bluetooth
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, Baron! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've started digging to find out more about this. I spend a _lot_ of time in my Holden and Bluetooth connectivity would be a Godsend, especially whilst navigating LA traffic. 

The info I've seen states that there is some incompatibility of the Aussie gear with our P-P-Pontiac'ed Monaros, but I'm digging deeper to confirm this. I've contact a couple of dealers in Oz to find out if they know of an existing retrofit here in the States.

if the problems are too great, I may look into that GM pigtails thingmie....but it's still a messy "solution" to the problem, IMHO.


----------

